# Newbie to guns .. victim of burglary



## ayap888 (Dec 30, 2010)

My wife and I are thinking of getting a gun. We found our house burglarized and Greensboro is the nearest place for us. I have fired at a shooting range a long time ago with a 45 caliber, but my wife has never handled a gun. I was wondering if we could get basic gun handling safety training along with the 2 day visitor's pass. And if we like the range, can we upgrade to the 3 month membership. Any info is highly appreciated. thanks.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Excellent plan regarding the training and a place to practice.

Get a dog, a noisy one. It is far better to scare a burglar away than to engage in gunfire.


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

Calibers in Greensboro is a good place to start. They rent guns also, so you can shoot a lot of different guns to see what you and your wife like best before you buy one. I took their CHP class last year which will also give you a lot of valuable info if you want to get your license to carry concealed. I’m pretty sure they have safety training instruction available also.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2008)

If you need extra attention, just ask. If you don't ask, we don't know you need assistance. We will help with grip, stance, cleaning, mechanics, safety, whatever!!!!!

Kenny


----------



## ayap888 (Dec 30, 2010)

*Thanks everyone and Have a Happy New Year*

We just had our door replaced and our Alarm system is up. Got one of those electronic barking dogs with motion sensor (allergic to dog hair).

Will have to visit Caliber soon and look for Kenny. Thanks.


----------

